# Crust Budgie



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

So I know that when female budgies get hormonal their Ceres turn kinda brown and may crust, which is happening to mine. However, some weird yellowish brown stuff is staining or crusting above her cere on the feathered part. I noticed a tiny feather from that part fell and stuck to her cere. My mother told me it's because I'm hesitant on feeding her the vitamin drops through her water. She refuses to eat anything but seeds right now, so my alternative until I can fix this issue is the vitamin drops. I have not given her any yet. I fear that the crusting or staining over her nose may be a respiratory issue, vitamin deficiency, mites, or something else. It could also be because of molting, but I don't think that's the problem here. Please please help. I need answers and solutions. I can send pictures if you ask. Because my bird was cheap, my mom refuses to take her to an avian vet.if the problem is really serious, I hope I can convince her because she is the light of my day.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

We'd need photos to assess what is going on. 

If it were a respiratory issue there would be other symptoms. If it's mites it's easily treated with ivermectin. But it's all guesswork until we see photos. Meanwhile, augmenting her diet is essential whether adding pellets, vegetables, supplements or any combination thereof. It takes persistence and patience.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Please post the pictures and ensure they are taken in natural light - no direct sunlight and no flash.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership. 
Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.

Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You’ve been given great advice and resources above. It’s unfortunate that so many people believe that the worth of a creature is dependent on their price. You should ask your parents to read FaeryBee’s information above as well in the hopes that they understand what it means to care for a budgie.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d be happy to help.

Best wishes for your little one 👋🏻


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> We'd need photos to assess what is going on.
> 
> If it were a respiratory issue there would be other symptoms. If it's mites it's easily treated with ivermectin. But it's all guesswork until we see photos. Meanwhile, augmenting her diet is essential whether adding pellets, vegetables, supplements or any combination thereof. It takes persistence and patience.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There is some discoloration on the feathers above the cere with usually means there is a discharge of some sort coming from the nares, have you seen her sneezing?


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

Not too much, but last weekend I saw her sneeze and it was a little wet but it could have been because she got a little bit of her water in her nose. I'm at school the majority of the day on weekdays, but when I'm home it's not often, but there was a day I was concerned. What are you implying?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you see her sneezing she may have an upper respiratory infection, but only the vet can determine if it is an infection requiring antibiotics.


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

I will speak to my mom and see what I can do to convince her to take my poor budgie to the vet. Are there any other possible diagnoses?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We really cannot diagnose your budgie. We are not professionally trained to do so.

Talk to your Mom and ask if you can do additional chores to earn the money. 
Explain that your budgie is a living creature that is needlessly suffering.

Ask your Mom to read the information below.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership. 
Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.

Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.


Good luck and please update us in this thread regarding your budgie's condition.*


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

She told me that we can't afford the vet and that my budgie is acting fine and how she normally does, and doesn't seem to want to take her to the vet. Which is true, she's been acting fine. She's been flying around my room, preening her shredding toys, and singing. 
I think for right now I'm going to assess her diet the best I can. I need help with that part as well, because she doesn't seem to like anything I give her besides seeds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper.

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well.
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets.
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them.

Once budgies become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.
Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.
My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times.



*


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm going to have to negotiate with my mom to get pellets.. I have to do a lot of that with her, because she has raised birds, she has such a fixed mindset on what is good but also not necessary to HER. So does my grandma, who buys my bird's food when I can't. I'll see if I can convince her about the corn and garlic powder this week since we are going to the grocery store today. Is the corn OK if it's from a can? I know my mom is going to throw that at me if we have it.
One thing that I know about my bird is that she loves crunchy things. That is her favorite texture, crunchy. I know because my mom snuck her some life cereal and said "it has vitamins".

Ok, so I spoke to my friend who owns several budgies (who are in such great condition!!) and he got a good look at her. She's fine, just a little dirty and she's also hormonal. My mom agreed to help improve her diet, and is offering good meal plans for her. I'm so glad she doesn't have a respiratory infection or anything of the sort because I work very hard to keep her away from harmful products!! Paint, cleaning sprays, scented candles, plant spray, ect. I'll also be making sure she takes a bath today.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you get an allowance?
Can you do chores to earn money?
Is it possible for you to get a part-time job?

If you have money of your own, then you can use it to buy what your budgie needs -- such as the proper foods.
Additionally, I strongly suggest you set up an emergency fund so you will have the financial means to get your budgie Avian Veterinarian Care when it is necessary.*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*


*Do not FORCE your budgie to bathe.

Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one day will decide to try it and like it!

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide them the option of bathing every few days.

You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water.
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie.
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently.
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.

If your budgie is shaking his head, tail and feet after he’s been in the water, that’s quite normal. It’s like a dog shaking after it gets wet.*


----------



## Summerray (Nov 7, 2021)

That was meant as a joke, because I consider myself her mother. I didn't force her to bathe, I promise you! I put a plate of water on top of her cage because that's where she likes to bathe most. She didn't go for it of course because I didn't have any lettuce to put in it. I'm going to try again today, and see if I can make the water slightly warmer with greens in it. It's a texture thing, maybe. 

As for money.. no, my mom won't let me get a job because I'm still in school. I've been bothering her about it since we moved and started having money problems. I can do chores for pay, but then again it's very little money because my mom is cheap with it. If she can't afford to pay for the vet, how can I from saving up doing chores ?? It took me around 4-5 months to save $120 for everything my budgie needs by doing them. That was during quarantine when I had time (I wasn't the one who bought the cage). I can save up my birthday and Christmas money I get, but that's not much either. I can probably try to bother her about it again, but she'd tell me to do chores and focus on school most likely. Again, I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the advice.


----------

